# 'Substance' floating in water...



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in the process of a cycle. At about 0.5 - 1 ppm ammonia. On occasion there seems to be this substance in my tank. It has happened three times now in the last 7-10 days, once before I added the plants so it can't be connected to them.

It's happened again this morning. I've come down to the tank and seen it floating around. Some of it gets caught in the plants. The filter seems to eventually get most of it but I need to then dislodge the bits on the plant. I don't understand what it is or why it keeps happening.

I can only describe it as looking like tissue paper or plastic in the water. I've tried to net some but it's impossible to see or find in the net.

Here are the best shots I can get of it:

This is a bit in the water column









This is some bits caught in the plant.









Does anyone have any idea as to what it could be?


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks exactly like the scum film off a air pump line.

.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't have a separate air pump though? Unless you mean the pump in my filter of course. I just have the filter, could it be from the filter pipes then? Thing is it's a new set up, all brand new stuff and only been up And running 10 days or so.

I'm not concerned but I'd like to know what it is and why it seems to be repeating.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

It's either growing somewhere in the tank, or it's being added to the tank.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Hahaha well yes I'd got about that far myself...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, well something that's growing in the tank is likely nothing to worry about.
What are you adding to the tank while cycling?


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

I put a couple food flakes in first whilst I was waiting for ammonia. Then just ammonia, nothing more.


----------



## evillyn (Jul 21, 2013)

Do u use driftwood? It looks like somesort of rubber or wax that comes out of driftwood,sometimes water temperature or acidity can cause that substance to come out


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Nope. There are rocks and PFS and that is it (now some Vallisneria but the first time this happened was before they went in).

Just find it strange it's completely cleared and then happened again two more times now.

I guess I'll just keep an eye in it. Would just like to know what it is.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to get those, it was coming from the hoses of my canister filters.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I have seen "slime" in my tank from 2 sources. 
1. It grows on the real wood items in the tank normally and the fish actually will eat it.
2. When my clown loaches ( any scaleless fish?) try to fit in something too small, they leave behind some 'slime' exiting the item


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

There's no wood or livestock in there.

Call-me-Tom, where was it coming from in your pipes and how did you stop it?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

The factory hoses for my canister filters were green but I had swapped them out for clear hoses I bought at Lowes. This allowed me to see what was clinging onto the inside of the hoses.

I believe they would appear whenever my tank went through a mini cycle. Eventually they were sucked back into the filter & weren't spit back out.


----------



## pbibs (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Tricky,

I have just registered as I was searching around for an explanation of exactly the same problem as yours.

I am currently fishless cycling with "Jeyes Kleenoff" ammonia. I am in the third week and my tank is now processing ammonia and my nitrites are off the charts.

Three or four days ago I awoke one morning to find exactly the same sort of substance floating around my tank and stuck all over the pre filter sponge on my external

inlet pipe and stuck to both inlet grills on the Juwel internal filter.

I spent two days trying to clear this stuff with a net and kept finding it stuck here and there. I did a partial water change and whilst refilling the tank with the juwel

filter turned off, as the water level rose a load of the stuff came out of the top of the juwel filter. I took out the top sponges and there was quite a lot in the coarse

sponges which I rinsed in the removed tankwater. Although this stuff looks white in the water, it looks yellowish out of the water.

I was convinced that I had dropped some tissue paper or kitchen roll in there tbh. Im just glad that Im not the only one to experience this during my cycle.

The stuff in my tank is exactly the same as in your photos. It has cleared up a lot now but there are still a few very small pieces floating around.

Good Luck buddy.

I would be interested as to an explanation as I have never experienced this in the past.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

I have used the same ammonia I think.

I have now hit 0 ammonia and done the first re-dose. I haven't seen any new occurrences of this stuff. I obviously haven't cleaned my filters yet though because I'm cycling.

I too would love to know why this happens to some of us. Clearly with 3 people here already saying that they have had this happen during cycles, it's likely to be either that or something to do with new tanks/equipment.


----------



## pbibs (Aug 7, 2013)

TrickyT said:


> I have used the same ammonia I think.
> 
> I have now hit 0 ammonia and done the first re-dose. I haven't seen any new occurrences of this stuff. I obviously haven't cleaned my filters yet though because I'm cycling.
> 
> I too would love to know why this happens to some of us. Clearly with 3 people here already saying that they have had this happen during cycles, it's likely to be either that or something to do with new tanks/equipment.


Im just glad *** found somebody else experiencing the same thing. *** just 1 or 2 tiny little pieces floating around but am not too worried now.

I did experience a rapid ph drop but don't know whether that is related.

Everything seems to be back on course now though.

Back to watching my empty tank and utube vids of fish lol.

My moonlight came today and has just switched on on the timer looks very good. Empty but very good.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

Where did you get your moonlight?


----------



## pbibs (Aug 7, 2013)

Its an Aquael Moonlight LED. I bought it from a fish store but via ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181130616400? ... 1423.l2649

Its great. Can be used submerged via a strong magnet or sucker, although I have mine just under the hood. You can direct the beam and it gives a good effect.

Only 1 watt it will cost a few pence to run for four or five hours a day for a year. Im sending for another. Check them out on utube. im impressed mate.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

That looks pretty decent actually. I have been looking for a moonlight and I like the idea of the concentrated beam that will give.

Might treat myself to one of those!


----------



## pbibs (Aug 7, 2013)

It gives a great rippling effect on the floor of the aquarium when placed above the water and I trust it far more than I would some of these stick on led strips , made in China. Its not quite as bright as I expected but is perfect with no light on in the room. That's why I am gonna get another eventually. Definitely recommend though.


----------



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

My tanks relatively small for cichlids anyways. 125 litre (juwel rio). Doing a Saulosi species set up. Hopefully F1s.

This should add a nice element to them....once I finally get fish haha


----------



## pbibs (Aug 7, 2013)

Woke up this morning and there is more of this tissue like substance floating around.

Although there are obviously numbers of people experiencing this, I cannot find an explanation anywhere.

Rather strange.


----------

